# duda sobre tornillos en bafle



## iamkbra (Nov 6, 2011)

Hola muchachos ! les comento mi duda, estoy por armar un bafle de 12 pulgadas 2 vias en unos dias . y se me ha planteado una duda ..

la madera es MDF (fibrofacil) de 15mm de espesor , quisiera saber que tornillo deberia ocupar para que dicha madera no se abra al insertarlo..  si debo agujerear la madera horizontal y vertical tambien donde entrara el tornillo ..  

Espero puedan aclararme mis dudas . muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2011)

Para 15 mm yo usaría una mecha fina y tornillos autoroscantes.


----------



## iamkbra (Nov 7, 2011)

pero esos tornillos no me abriran la madera? sospecho que si ya que los veo muy anchos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2011)

iamkbra dijo:


> pero esos tornillos no me abriran la madera? sospecho que si...



Hay tornillos de ese tipo con el alma mas fina y en consecuencia menos posibilidades de que abran la madera.




Antes de armar tu gabinete efectúa pruebas sobre algún recorte de madera con distintas mechas (Mas gruesas/Finas) para ver con cual hay menos riesgo y mejor agarre,


----------



## iamkbra (Nov 7, 2011)

Perfecto! ,ahora con el tema de los agujeros. se hace en las dos maderas ? en la que entra la cabeza del tornillo . y la que entra el cuerpo ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 7, 2011)

Si, en las dos maderas.


----------



## iamkbra (Nov 7, 2011)

exelente ..y la mecha cuanto mas chica que los tornillos ?


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 7, 2011)

Si te fijas esos tornillos , a diferencia de los que habia antes , tienen en mismo diametro en su largo total... por eso no abren la madera.

La mecha deberia ser igual o un poco menor que el diametro interno de los filetes....

No se como pensas armarlo , pero acordate que NO debes atornillar en los cantos , sino perpendiculares
Ayudate con listones de 2x2cm en tal caso....


Por otra parte.. tene cuidado que 15mm para un parlante de 12"... ES POCO


----------



## iamkbra (Nov 7, 2011)

15mm es poco ? tenia entendido que para medios se usaba 15mm y para bajos se usaba 18 o 20 mmm.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2011)

iamkbra dijo:


> exelente ..*y la mecha cuanto mas chica que los tornillos ?*


.                                 .


fogonazo dijo:


> .........antes de armar tu gabinete *efectúa pruebas sobre algún recorte de madera con distintas mechas (mas gruesas/finas) para ver con cual hay menos riesgo y mejor agarre,*


----------



## iamkbra (Nov 7, 2011)

perfecto, gracias por su ayuda


----------



## cyverlarva (Nov 7, 2011)

Para atornillar dos maderas necesitas 2 mechas de distinto grosor, una del diametro externo de la rosca del tornillo y otra del diametro del alma del tornillo.

Sobre la tabla superior realizas un agujero del diametro externo de la rosca del tornillo, sobre la tabla de abajo realizas un agujero del diametro del alma del tornillo, cuando apretes quedate tranquilo que la tabla de abajo no se va a rajar, y realmente vas a "apretar" la tabla de arriba con la de abajo.

Saludos


----------



## angelwind (Nov 11, 2011)

Hola
MDF de 15 mm es poco espesor para 12".
Yo usaría mínimo 20 mm en las paredes laterales y 25 mm para frente y tapa posterior. Además le pondría listones de refuerzo de 25 x 25 mm en todas las aristas internas.
Todo firmemente encolado y atornillado.
En cuanto a los tornillos cyverlarva te lo describió muy bien el proceso, sólo agregaria que con una mecha de digamos 8-9 mm fresaria los agujeron en la tapa para dejar las cabezas al ras.
Saludos.


----------

